# Oatmeal chunks



## J'Bo (May 22, 2002)

Today is my buckle down day and 15 weeks out from competition i need to start eating on schedule. The oatmeal however has become a game. I think of it as "fear factor" style, can i gulp it down before it comes back up. I am glad we only have one breakfast meal a day. If anyone  could give me better opinions other than oatmeal, sunny boy or any hot cereal? I would consider being your slave for life.


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

> *Originally posted by J'Bo*
> 
> I would consider being your slave for life.



Oh man the pressure. Think, think ARRRRRGGH.   

If you can't stand oatmeal, then substitute any slow burning carb for it in the morning.  A sweet potatoe, or some wheat pancakes. The whole purpose of the oatmeal is to get your engine burning something to start the day. Hope that helps some.


----------



## J'Bo (May 22, 2002)

It helps but i was hoping you would say that i can eat egos.
LoL.


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

LMAO @ the oatmeal chunks 

I'd just go w/ sweet potato.

Lego that ego


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 22, 2002)

I thought you had "egos" and ate "Eggos?" 


DP


----------



## lina (May 22, 2002)

try making oatmeal pancakes out of them.  Lots of good recipes in the recipe section...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Excellent Lina....I was just about to suggest that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 22, 2002)

Thanks guys and gals, i'll try that recipe.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

I make 1/2 cup of natural oatmeal (from the round bin, not the packets) with 1 cup water...1 1/2 minute in the microwave...stir, wait 60 seconds stir again and add just a little honey and a little cinammon and it is really good! 

Have you tried it that way yet? I remember the first time I tried it, plain, and I almost gagged, too!  Good luck!


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2002)

I would but honey is a no no.
Thanks anyways.
I add sweetener and cinnamon, and i think it still tastes like wallpaper paste.


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

Have you tried scotch or irish oats? They are awesome and don't get all pastey when cooked


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

a little peanut butter in there makes it a treat for me....

when i have my carb up day i put my fat (peanut butter) in the oatmeal and oh my.....MUCH better.  then again - i suspect i'd like anything better with peanut butter on it.  (food, i'm talking about food here)

i have to try the irish oats too.  heard they're much tastier!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

heck ya, we would huh girl.. "LIKE anything better with Penut butter on it!!" YUM!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

i think i may be ready to try to handle pb responsibly again.  i had banned myself for awhile!  lol


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

oh no!! I will be watching you girl!


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

you may need to stay at my house for awhile just in case!  i'll be the first to confess if i mess up.  but i won't.  really!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

I know you won't mess up!! Last night I did w/ the Penut butter...I had 1 tablespoon okay at like 10:30... (not even a full one) THEN when the hubby got home and was frying fish.. (this is at 11:45pm) I was sitting on the kitchen counter chatting with him, got up, and got me a fingerswipe of PB AGAIN! Oh well!  
Soooo maybe I need to be watched!! LoL!


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2002)

W8 

I looked for Irish oats and Scotish oats everywhere and can't find them.
You are from Canada right?
Where do you get them from?


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2002)

BTW W8 

Can you check out my posting under, training, flexing thread.

I think you could help me on this question.

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

Sure, I will check your thread.

You can get them at a Loblaws Market, there's another name for them, can not for the life of me think of what it is...they are usually located right w/ the soy/rice milk...but not in the nutrition/supp section.  They don't look like regular oats at all, they look more like a tiny hard kernal. You may also be able to find them at a bulk barn or definitely at a health food store.


----------



## LAM (May 23, 2002)

Lately I've been eating 100% unprocessed oat bran and wheat bran.  the texture is very fine the particles are much smaller than whole oats. you should be able to find it in the nasty tasting cereal section at your supermarket...

this is for the unprocessed oats

1/2 cup = 130 cals
fat = 1.5 grams
cholesterol = 0 mg
sodium = 0 mg

Total carbs = 23 grams
dietary fiber = 15 grams (60% of the RDA)
sugars = 2 grams

Protein = 6 grams


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2002)

I checked at the health food stores, i will call a couple more though. We don't have a Lablaws here. I you remember the name then let me know.

Thanks to all.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_Have you tried scotch



That'll do in a pinch but damnit w8lifter, you know I'm a tequilla man.


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2002)

You just hop on every little comment that could possibly be turned into partying or sex joke.  

You keep us all laughing.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_You keep us all laughing.



Just massage my ego (Not Eggo) a little and tell my you're laughing WITH me and not AT me.


----------



## lina (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sure, I will check your thread.
> 
> You can get them at a Loblaws Market, there's another name for them, can not for the life of me think of what it is...they are usually located right w/ the soy/rice milk...but not in the nutrition/supp section.  They don't look like regular oats at all, they look more like a tiny hard kernal. You may also be able to find them at a bulk barn or definitely at a health food store.



Is it called Steel Cut Oats? They are kinda crunchy, nutty flavor oatmeal.  Takes longer to cook though...so I'm usually sitting there nuking and nuking them in the microwave watching that they don't boil over.


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Is it called Steel Cut Oats? They are kinda crunchy, nutty flavor oatmeal.  Takes longer to cook though...so I'm usually sitting there nuking and nuking them in the microwave watching that they don't boil over.



Yep .....They're way better, they don't take _too_ much longer to cook though...worth it for less pasties


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2002)

Thanks!

No more pasties!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

I wonder if we have this in Houston???


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2002)

found it last night in the cereal aisle of regular grocery store.  i think california is good about that stuff.  (also found the mayo i'd asked about)

crazy expensive though!  a good size tin was over $7.  they had instant irish oats but i thought i should avoid instant.


----------



## w8lifter (May 24, 2002)

Yeah, kinda pointless going w/ the instant


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I would but honey is a no no.
> Thanks anyways.
> I add sweetener and cinnamon, and i think it still tastes like wallpaper paste.



Brown sugar might be evil(?), I happen to love it, molasses I liked as a kid.

Or I tried rasberry preserves the other day, that worked out pretty well.

Thankfully I'm not too picky with my food in the morning, but I still have p-p-pizza cravings and such, have to work slowly at cutting my own BF% down


----------

